# EFI Live Tuning



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I just joined up here from Atlanta. Wasn't sure if y'all knew that there was EFI Live tuning available yet for these cars or not? I flashed mine over the Christmas holiday break, and love it. I wrote a review here: Cruze Diesel EFI Live - Competition Diesel.Com - Bringing The BEST Together

Mods: If linking to other forums is prohibited, please move the link upstairs and I will copy and paste my review over here. Thanks!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that's great news for the diesels.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the Heads Up on the latest in Cruze TD tuning. Diesel Competition looks like a cool site for the latest info on all Hi-Perf Diesels.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ohhhhh ahhhhhhh


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Seems like that spike at 2100rpm may be torque converter flash. 183 then settling down like that seems a little excessive. (Edit): maybe the little 2.0L is a power freak when opened up down low. Read more on the tuning posts. It'll be really interesting to see what kind of power guys start making with these once the really dive into the tuning abilities with EFI Live and the aftermarket starts catching up.

Regardless that's awesome to see tuning support for the diesel Cruze market


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This looks like a great investment to give me a reason to need new tires


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

The dyno runs were done with the TC locked, you can feel a HUGE difference between stock and tuned, even on the 30hp tune. There's sooooo much torque management built into the programming it's unreal. The 1-2 stutter after shift is completely gone. My car will destroy both front tires all the way through 2nd in an M2 launch. Fleece has just released injectors for the Cruze as well, and just got their set of Carillo billet rods in late last week.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

rascal do you is cal ?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

do you have his cal


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

RascalMafia said:


> The dyno runs were done with the TC locked, you can feel a HUGE difference between stock and tuned, even on the 30hp tune. There's sooooo much torque management built into the programming it's unreal. The 1-2 stutter after shift is completely gone. My car will destroy both front tires all the way through 2nd in an M2 launch. Fleece has just released injectors for the Cruze as well, and just got their set of Carillo billet rods in late last week.


Just be careful how much you abuse the trans. GM hasn't been to good lately with FWD 6speed auto transmissions. 

We see them in all the time torn up.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Benner said:


> Just be careful how much you abuse the trans. GM hasn't been to good lately with FWD 6speed auto transmissions.
> 
> We see them in all the time torn up.


Luckily they didn't make the one in the diesel! It's an Aisan unit. But still. I guess if you can afford to void your warranty, what's a tranny?


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> do you have his cal


What are you looking for?


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

The trans protects itself, when it sees a torque "overload" it simply unlocks the converter. There will be a manual lock up fix for this shortly, as well as a built Aisin from Suncoast. There are also a set of compound turbos in the works...Tons of room under the hood for another turbo.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Rascal. How does it drive on the 30 Cal how's the shifting now. Is it easy to go back and forth from stock 30 50


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> Rascal. How does it drive on the 30 Cal how's the shifting now. Is it easy to go back and forth from stock 30 50



Shifting is light years better than the factory tune. It takes about 3 minutes to go from the 30hp tune to the 40 or 50hp tune, and 5-6 minutes to go back to stock.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I guess that's good. I'm curious to know about if that leaves a log file when you change back to stock. So if you need to bring your car back to the dealer and flash back to stock, would they know about the tune?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RascalMafia said:


> Fleece has just released injectors for the Cruze as well, and just got their set of Carillo billet rods in late last week.


Sounds like things are heating up in diesel land! This should be good! Any idea how much one can expect from the fuel pump?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just posted 1/4 mile videos with my tuned Cruze in my build thread


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Excited to see some tunes. Can't wait till they become a bit more available and popular.


----------



## JINKO6.7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Sounds like things are heating up in diesel land! This should be good! Any idea how much one can expect from the fuel pump?


Exergy Engineering said they expect the fuel pump to bring about 250hp from their estimates. Also just released that Duramax tuner has begun working on tuning for the 2.0L and has some youtube videos up if you check out Duramax tuner on youtube.


----------



## CPSPaul (Jan 30, 2014)

I think you mean this video:





- Paul


----------



## CPSPaul (Jan 30, 2014)

and this video:





-Paul


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great videos, thanks!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Very exciting. Who is going to be the first to take on the 800 lb elephant in the room ? (the DPF) Its going to be the weak link in the chain. Sooooo tempting.


----------



## CPSPaul (Jan 30, 2014)

800lb elephant? DPF weak link? What about this . . . .


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Awwweeesssoommmmeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

*The 50hp tune may cause accelerated diesel particulate accumulation with repeated full throttle launches. This may cause more frequent regeneration and possibly require a manual regeneration that must be performed using a GM service tool. Fleece Performance is not responsible for expenses incurred due to the use of this tuner.

With great power comes great responsibility.

Just sayin....


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> *The 50hp tune may cause accelerated diesel particulate accumulation with repeated full throttle launches. This may cause more frequent regeneration and possibly require a manual regeneration that must be performed using a GM service tool. Fleece Performance is not responsible for expenses incurred due to the use of this tuner.
> 
> With great power comes great responsibility.
> 
> Just sayin....


Truthfully, if you tune one of these motors without removing emissions you had better have deep pockets with either plans to replace or remove at some point. Just like the transmission. After-all why would one spend all the money to tune and then just "take it easy" so you don't clog the DPF or blow the tranny prematurely? Just like my Harley, I wanna drive it like I stole it. That's why that got the two into one pipes, high flow air cleaner and dyno tune! Same with voiding the warranty...If you're gonna hop it up, you have to pay to play. 

I plan to hop mine up in the next year or two. A good friend of mine will possibly he buying a brand new duramax who is super-diesel mechanic and will immediately delete everything like he has on everything else. I may go for it at that time so we can work together.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow those videos are very cool, I am excited to see what all can be done with it.


----------



## CPSPaul (Jan 30, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Truthfully, if you tune one of these motors without removing emissions you had better have deep pockets with either plans to replace or remove at some point. Just like the transmission. After-all why would one spend all the money to tune and then just "take it easy" so you don't clog the DPF or blow the tranny prematurely? Just like my Harley, I wanna drive it like I stole it. That's why that got the two into one pipes, high flow air cleaner and dyno tune! Same with voiding the warranty...If you're gonna hop it up, you have to pay to play.
> 
> I plan to hop mine up in the next year or two. A good friend of mine will possibly he buying a brand new duramax who is super-diesel mechanic and will immediately delete everything like he has on everything else. I may go for it at that time so we can work together.


We will see. I know the fleece tuning did not include any gains in boost. If you add enough air, control the EGR properly, and have more in depth tuning, there could be some real potential in these cars.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

This might have already been said but can the dealer see your car has had a tune in it?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Same here or does the dealer really need to dig to find it


What about a spare ecm. I know when I was working on the subis they would have a tuned ecm that's van coded and the stock one. Would something like this work on this car?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Same here or does the dealer really need to dig to find it
> 
> 
> What about a spare ecm. I know when I was working on the subis they would have a tuned ecm that's van coded and the stock one. Would something like this work on this car?


I think that's the best idea out there. However finding a spare EDC17 ECU will be the big problem. Just for kicks I tried to order one off one of the GM parts sites. I got an email back saying that only the dealer can buy that part and the tech working the car has to state why its needed. If I could get one I probably couldn't resist buying it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Dam they got smart to it always wait till a few hit the bone yard


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder if any EDC17 can be cloned to work. Even so they are hard to find. One problem would be if you have a modified ECU and removed your DPF then go back to your stock ECU. If you have a regeneration cycle on a car with no DPF. That would be something to drive behind.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

There will be a new an updated tune available next week that will raise the boost number to 35+ psi.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

RascalMafia said:


> There will be a new an updated tune available next week that will raise the boost number to 35+ psi.


Who's tuning do you have?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish I was brave enough to get tuned but I paid a lot of extra money for extended warranties, so I couldn't risk it.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

I have Fleece's EFI. Just had my car in for work today (faulty rear DPF pressure sensor). It was all covered under factory warranty.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

What's stock boost


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Duramax tuning said 25 I'm pretty sure


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> What's stock boost


21psi is stock, 23psi is the overboost feature.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

This is why I bought my new cruze. We are one of efilive's beta testers


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sickdiesel said:


> This is why I bought my new cruze. We are one of efilive's beta testers


You're a sick dude and I mean that in the best way possible!


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Just looking for ways to being you guys the best tuning available


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

21 eh I run 27 with meth in the "toy"


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Sickdiesel said:


> Just looking for ways to being you guys the best tuning available


oh snap! I know that screen name.

Found the company I want my efi toons from.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> I have Fleece's EFI. Just had my car in for work today (faulty rear DPF pressure sensor). It was all covered under factory warranty.


Starting in ~2010, GM can read if your PCM/ECM has ever been flashed. And flashing your ECM/PCM instantly voids your warranty (they log every time they do it, so that don't confuse one of theirs with yours). It all depends on your dealership, if they check for it or not. But in the technicians "step book" the very first step is to check that.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

danhr said:


> Starting in ~2010, GM can read if your PCM/ECM has ever been flashed. And flashing your ECM/PCM instantly voids your warranty (they log every time they do it, so that don't confuse one of theirs with yours). It all depends on your dealership, if they check for it or not. But in the technicians "step book" the very first step is to check that.


According to what? Do you have any documentation on this? Or just your thought on it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> According to what?*According to a few of my friends who are tech's at GM dealerships. That and anyone with a Tech II can pull up the CVN or the counter. I have access to a tech II. Either that or go over to the camaro5 forums or ls1tech. People with new camaros/corvettes run into the same problem. * Do you have any documentation on this? *Actually I think there are a few TSB's out about it. There are two main ways to skin the cat. The tech will either compare a piece of code call the CVN to the one listed on file, if it's different (meaning your computer has been flashed), good bye powertrain warranty. If the pcm/ecm has a counter, well that's self explanatory. *Or just your thought on it? *I don't like thinking. It makes my head hurt. *
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


questions answered.....


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes sir danhr!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg , you really answered your own questions . Dang that's Nice .


----------

